

Isomorphic Apps Done Right with React Nexus - elierotenberg
https://blog.rotenberg.io/isomorphic-apps-done-right-with-react-nexus/

======
rajivtiru
React Nexus basically recursively traverses the react component tree and calls
getNexusBindings on each component (recreating what react does natively with
its lifecycle methods).

However, this incurs the cost of instantiating each component in the tree
twice. Once for traversing asynchronously for data, again for
React.renderToString or React.render

This would cause slower initial page loads for SPAs. Otherwise, very cool
implementation.

------
glaciusNexus
Very Nice !

